# Source for Power Compact Lights



## dekstr (Oct 23, 2007)

Anyone looking forward to building their own DIY power compact lighting system, I found a good source.

http://www.b-ll.com/CdnShop/Publish/vindex.htm?cat3.htm

Scroll down to 55w, POWER COMPACT - AQUARIUM use.

It's on sale too!

Edit: It's actually not too cheap once you add in shipping and GST.
I'm still figuring a way to build a 4x 36 watt system without going through ahsupply.com + being cheaper. The customs tax is insane, $20 for $90 worth of goods. Anyone with ideas?


----------

